# Adelaide : available for a meet - 1st-6th Nov ?



## jezswift (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi all, anyone available for a meet the first week in November?

Only there for a very quick reccie, so if anyone is free I’d love to meet.

Cheers

Jez


----------



## denielmark (Oct 28, 2010)

*hi*

hi i am totaly new in this forum.
i hope i can enjoy your community.


----------

